# Autosleeper Bodywork Issues



## duds

Well I am still having issues with the state of the GRP to my 18 month old Cotswold van. It has been back to the factory twice now for repairs but blisters are reappearing where repairs where effected and the surface is no longer smooth as when new.

I do urge all members who have bought an Autosleeper in the past 2 years to check the roof and side panels of the habiitation area and where it meets the metal body of Peugeot cab for signs of crack or blisters to GRP. I hope you do not have the problems I have experienced over 3 years now.


----------



## Cotswold

Would totally agree, we got a new Cotswold in 2012, firstly the gel coat cracked at the rear of the van which was painted, then the roof of the van cracked as well. Without going into things to much we had units come loose of the wall and a list of faults that run into the high 20,s over 4 months,Autosleepers were worse than useless and we can only praise our dealer which changed our van after Auto sleeper refused. We wouldnt buy an ashtray made by Autosleeper again but will stay with our MH dealer which does other Marques.


----------



## paulmold

Come on Cotswold, lets have the name of this super dealer. Any dealer who replaces a motorhome is a very rare one indeed and one we all need to know about.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Cotswold said:


> Would totally agree, we got a new Cotswold in 2012, firstly the gel coat cracked at the rear of the van which was painted, then the roof of the van cracked as well. Without going into things to much we had units come loose of the wall and a list of faults that run into the high 20,s over 4 months,Autosleepers were worse than useless and we can only praise our dealer which changed our van after Auto sleeper refused. We wouldnt buy an ashtray made by Autosleeper again but will stay with our MH dealer which does other Marques.


It's a shame that your first registration and first post was only yesterday and a complaint. It would have been great if you had joined earlier and shared your experiences ........


----------



## wakk44

duxdeluxe said:


> Cotswold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would totally agree, we got a new Cotswold in 2012, firstly the gel coat cracked at the rear of the van which was painted, then the roof of the van cracked as well. Without going into things to much we had units come loose of the wall and a list of faults that run into the high 20,s over 4 months,Autosleepers were worse than useless and we can only praise our dealer which changed our van after Auto sleeper refused. We wouldnt buy an ashtray made by Autosleeper again but will stay with our MH dealer which does other Marques.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that your first registration and first post was only yesterday and a complaint. It would have been great if you had joined earlier and shared your experiences ........
Click to expand...

Agreed,when a new member uses their first post for a rant it always makes me suspicious.It could be an ex employee with an axe to grind or a competitor sticking the boot in.

A post from a member with a good posting reputation carries far more weight. :wink:


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Sorry the van is 18 months old and you have experienced problems over three years........?


----------



## duds

I have been a member of thsi site for many years and think it is highly desirable for other members to know motorhomes which have been poorly manufactured and not fit for purpose.

My Autosleeper Cotswold, now 18 months old , has been a worry from day one and I tried to inform other members of problems I have experienced with mine and I know that I am not alone. I am a lawyer and will be able to help others owning this Marque if they PM me for advice. I have cracks and blisters \appearing in various places on the roof and interior bits falling off and breaking. I( shall be enforcing my legal rights against Autosleerps and the dealer if necessary.


----------



## duxdeluxe

I wasn't having a dig at you, Duds. I've read elsewhere of people having similar GRP problems with their Cotswold as well, so it seems that there is a pattern developing, but your 18 month/3 year comment was a bit confusing. I suppose that like other marques (even the mighty Hymer) experience build problems with some vans whereas others have no issues at all. I always regarded A/S customer service as very good from my own experiences, so it is disappointing to read of these problems. Perhaps no coincidence that the Cotswold has been dropped for 2013.


----------



## duds

I had no notice that Autosleeper Cotswold model has been dropped for 2013. is that a fact ?? I did know they have reduced models from 30 to 16 for next year.

I feel very much that there is a problem with the stresses on the bodywork with the base vehicle. That is compounded if others have had same problem. 

Please PM me any out there that have because I am not going to accept this situation lightly and will sue for damages because as a lawyer I know my rights and will bring the force of the law to bear on goods that are not fit for purpose and of unsatisafactory quality particularily at this high price for a brand new van.

I can if necessary bring a class action in court if there are others out there struggling to get legal redress from dealers and / or manufacturer during warranty period


----------



## paulmold

wakk44 said:


> Agreed,when a new member uses their first post for a rant it always makes me suspicious.It could be an ex employee with an axe to grind or a competitor sticking the boot in.
> 
> A post from a member with a good posting reputation carries far more weight. :wink:


Agreed thats why I asked Cotswold to name this super dealer. I have my suspicions in the light that Autosleepers have just announced the withdrawal of the franchise from two dealers.


----------



## duds

Maybe these two independent and honest dealers are trying to stand up against Autosleeper as manufacturer for these faulty goods produced. We must find out more actual facts in disclosure.


----------



## duxdeluxe

paulmold said:


> Agreed thats why I asked Cotswold to name this super dealer. I have my suspicions in the light that Autosleepers have just announced the withdrawal of the franchise from two dealers.


Didn't know that..........

Duds - not sure what you mean about having no notice that the Cotswold was dropped as a part of their range streamlining. They didn't tell me either, but then again I didn't expect to be told. Simply read it in the press.


----------



## paulmold

duxdeluxe said:


> paulmold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed thats why I asked Cotswold to name this super dealer. I have my suspicions in the light that Autosleepers have just announced the withdrawal of the franchise from two dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know that..........
Click to expand...

Brownhills and Heart of England have lost the franchises. Newly appointed franchisees are SMC at Newark, Dumfries Caravan Centre at Carlisle and 3A's at Cross Hands, Carmarthenshire.


----------



## duds

not surprised about Brownhills but not clear why the other dealer dropped.

To rationale down from 30 to 16 models is explainable from my experence of two of their coachbuilts.


----------



## norrie

I have just come back from looking to P/Ex my motorhome for an Auto Sleeper Cotswold and wasn't very impressed, the only reason being its reduced price from new by 3K

I then come home and check the MHF webpage regarding aforementioned M/H and low and behold ...just what I had anticipated..not very well built, and not worth even going back on Sunday with mine to check the trade in value

Thank you all....I'm happy to have read this page.

Norrie


----------



## duds

Yes from my experience with an Autosleeper Cotswold model be careful but that one you saw might be OK do check the bodywork carefully for signs of cracks or blisters in GRP. The layout is great and we like the included items that are usually expensive options. I believe Cotswold model is no longer to be manufactured by Autosleeper so 2012 stock will be sold off cheaper.


----------

